# [solved] Laptop schaltet sich bei längerem emerge aus

## solos

Hallo,

wenn ich längere Zeit etwas kompiliere schaltet sich seit (mittlerweile schon etwas längerer Zeit) der Laptop sofort aus. Anfangs dachte ich an die CPU Temperatur, aber die ist mit 50°C-60°C bei einem Laptop mit Centrino Duo normal.

Nach genauerer Untersuchung habe ich festgestellt, dass der Laptop am Boden wo der Speicher eingebaut ist sehr heiß wird, was allerdings vorher auch schon so war. Soweit ich richtig informiert bin, wird beim Kompilieren die CPU und der RAM am meisten beansprucht. Die Temperatur der CPU ist allerdings wie bereits erwähnt ok und steigt auch nicht weiter.

Ich behelfe mir momentan damit, den Prozessor auf 1,33GHz (statt 1,73) zu beschränken. So kann nicht so viel im RAM rumgeschaufelt werden.

Früher hatte ich das Problem nicht und konnte (als ichs noch verwendet habe  :Wink: ) KDE am Stück kompilieren. Lüftungsschlitze sind auch sauber.

Im Forum findet man zwar ein paar Posts, aber alle auf CPU bezogen.

Gibt es irgendwie eine Möglichkeit den RAM zu überwachen oder irgendwas anderes zu machen? Leider schaltet sich der Laptop immer sehr spontan ohne Vorwarnung aus und ich möchte nicht immer meine CPU "beschneiden". Früher hats ja auch geklappt.

Ich hoffe ihr habt irgendwelche Ideen.

System: ~x86

Kernel: 2.6.30-tuxonice-r4

Kernelconfig: http://nopaste.com/p/aJpogffeR

Portage: 2.1.6.13

Grüße

solosLast edited by solos on Wed Sep 09, 2009 8:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## misterjack

Dann mach mal einfach 'n memtest, dabei wird ja der Ram richtig belastet. Wenn er dabei nicht ausschaltet, wird das Problem woanders liegen.

----------

## schachti

Das Problem ist, dass memtest keine wirkliche Last erzeugt, sondern nur den Speicher auf Fehler testet. Wenn das Problem ein Speicherriegel ist, der bei hohen Temperaturen nicht mehr zuverlässig funktioniert, findet man das mit memtest u. U. nicht raus.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Also wenn man ein wenig googelt, dann findet man allerlei Aussagen, dass die Betriebstemperatur eines Centrino Duo in der Regel so um die 50°C ist. Würde also tatsächlich darauf hindeuten, dass dies okay ist, allerdings sind das alles "also bei mir ist das auch so" Aussagen gewesen. Als Richtwert sicher zu gebrauchen, als fundierte Aussage jedoch unbrauchbar. Sicherheitshalber solltest du auf der Intel Seite die Spezifikation für deinen CPU Typ suchen (Centrino ist nicht gleich Centrino) und prüfen ob das wirklich so ist.

Was das RAM anbelangt. Ich würde tatsächlich mal memtest eine Nacht lang drüber laufen lassen. Sollte am nächsten Morgen kein Fehler aufgetaucht sein, kannst du zumindest sicherer - um 100% sicher zu sein müsste man memtest mehrere Tage laufen lassen, doch wer macht das schon - sein, dass der Riegel als solches kein Problem aufweist (im Sinne von defekten Speicherzellen).

Was das Thermische Problem angeht, kannst du den Laptop ja einfach auf die Monitorseite legen, einschalten, Memtest laufen lassen (damit überhaupt was läuft) und dann den Boden wegschrauben. Dann kannst du mit einem handelsüblichen Föhn die RAM-Partie ein wenig bestrahlen. Geh nicht zu dicht ran. Nimm am besten eine Stoppuhr und wenn nach 60s nichts passiert gehst du ein wenig näher ran, dann wieder 60s warten etc. Sobald es jedoch komisch riecht solltest du sofort aufhören  :Laughing: 

Wenn das Ding während der Wärmeeinwirkung crasht, dann solltest du den Rechner 15Minuten abkühlen lassen und das Spiel noch 1-2mal durchführen. Wenn dir das Gerät abermals crasht hast du zumindest den fehlerhaften Bereich eingegrenzt. Allerdings bedeutet dies nicht zwangsläufig, dass der RAM Riegel kaputt ist. Es kann sein, dass sonst eine auf dem Board liegende Elektronikkomponente bei genügend hoher Temperatur schlapp macht.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Klaus Meier

Normalerweise sollte bei einem Laptop der Speicher nicht zu heiß werden. Ist ja kein Gamerkrempel der mit erhöhter Spannung läuft. Eventuell sitzt Staub im Lüfter oder der Lüfter dreht zu langsam. Trag das Teil mal zu einem Fachhändler, der sich mal den Lüfter anschauen soll. Oder du bekommst das Teil selber auf. Etwas gutes Öl ins Lager und den Staub entfernen.

----------

## solos

So, erstmal vielen Dank für die ganzen Ratschläge.

Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit mal fast alles ausprobiert.

Laut Intel geht die CPU bis max. 100°C, also war noch alles ok.

Memtest ergab auch keine Fehler. Ich habe dann heute mal den Laptop auseinandergebaut und nicht schlecht gestaunt...

Von außen war alles ok und sauber da ich den Lüfter schon gereinigt habe, aber im Laptop war eine fast 1cm dicke Staubschicht, siehe Foto: http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/9004/dsc00302e.jpg.

Sowas habe ich noch nie gesehen... so alt ist der Laptop jetzt eigentlich nicht.   :Shocked: 

Naja, zumindest kompiliert der Laptop gerade auf Houchtouren bei 57°C, wo es vorher fast 20°C mehr waren. Endlich ist der wieder mit Gentoo benutzbar.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## schachti

 *solos wrote:*   

> Von außen war alles ok und sauber da ich den Lüfter schon gereinigt habe, aber im Laptop war eine fast 1cm dicke Staubschicht, siehe Foto: http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/9004/dsc00302e.jpg

 

Hast Du das das gute Stück auf dem Dachboden betrieben?   :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

Beim mir hat es öfters geholfen, die Unterseite des Gerätes durch die Schlitze mit einem Staubsauger zu bearbeiten. Wichtig dabei immer, dass der Sauger engegen der Lüfterblasrichtung saugt. Vorher ging meine Grafikkarte bis auf 115 C°, dannach lag sie wieder bei 50 - 60 C° Da kamen auch so einige Klumpen zu Vorschein. Natürlich ist das nicht unkritisch und ich gebe auch keine Gewähr. Allerdings wäre mir das Gerät abgeraucht wenn ich nichts gemacht hätte.

Und nicht zu hoch stellen, den Sauger!

Ich hatte keine andere Chance, da ein Öffnen des Gerätes die Garantie vernichtet  hätte, da versiegelt.

----------

